# Finally back with DirecTV!!! Read if considering leaving for other providers!



## jfntwo (Aug 20, 2011)

Been a lurker here for quite some time and finally created profile just so I could share my experience. 

First subscribed to Directv back in 1999. First left for Comcast when I moved into my new home in 2005. That lasted 2 months. Went grovelling back and upgraded to all HD equipment. Upgraded equipment again in late 2007 and completed contract in late 2010. Called and asked to be upgraded to SWM with new equipment but was not being given any good deals. So I did some research and left for Dish. Read an equal amount of positive and negative feedback but figured it was worth a try. After all, not everyone loves Directv either. 

From day one if found the equipment to be far inferior to the Directv equipment I was used to using. But kept an open mind and figured I would get used to it. After 6 months of making excuses for hard to navigate menus, on demand that is confusing limited and clunky, constant equipment issues, and my bill starting first month at $95 with tax but climbing to $155.00 with tax in July, I finally called Directv back. My installation was ten days ago and I could not be happier to be back.

I was given 2 HR24's (free), 1 HR25 (free), whole home (free), SWM install (free), Sunday Ticket (free), Ticket to go (free), HBO/Starz/Showtime free for 3 months, free HD, $31 bill credit for 12 months, sports package credit for 6 months, and $200 towards my $280 Dish cancellation fee. There were a couple of order screw-ups that enabled me to get all of that but Directv more than made up for the hassle.

I had the benefit of Directv and dish functioning side by side for 3 days and simply could not believe the difference in picture quality. On both HD and standard programming Directv blows Dish away. I am also finally seeing show previews for the next week which were always cut off on Dish if multiple shows were set to record. There is no contest with the UI, another Directv win. Program search, Directv. Whole home DVR, not available on Dish. Iphone app is even better on Directv.

What I will miss about dish, about 20 full time HD channels not yet on Directv.

Why am I posting all of this? It makes my stomach turn every time someone refers to the Dish equipment as superior. They have obviously never had the pleasure of using newer Directv equipment. Dish gets you in with their impressive HD line-up and then provides inferior picture quality. They also use confusing programming offers and add other fees that will make your bill go up each month. With Directv I was given a breakdown of my bill before taxes for all 24 months of my new commitment barring any changes being made by me. 

I caution anyone who is considering changing over. The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back to directv! And I must say, you got one very good deal to come back on board there. Enjoy!

Kevin


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I have an HR24 and a 722k. I much prefer the 722k. But I don't do VOD or MRV or boolean searches. I just record shows and watch them.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been with D* on two separate occasions and with E* for one contract period. The VIP 622 receivers I had with E* were far superior to the HR23-700 that I now have. As far as picture quality goes, I really noticed no difference between the two. Then again, I don't watch it for 12 hrs a day. I'm seriously contemplating going back to E* when this contract period is up with D* in Jan. If for no other reason than more HD channels (minus sports). I'll miss the Whole Home setup but not that much of an inconvenience. Won't miss having to have four separate receivers that will only take two at E* even though I realize that only two TV's will have HD and two SD. Not a big deal to me.

If you're not deep into the sports channels, I really don't see much difference between these two providers and as long as both of them continue to provided great deals to return to them, I will probably continue to play satellite swap every couple of years. I've been happy with both providers and would never consider going back to cable again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My inlaws had a Dish DVR once, I could work my way around a Time Warner DVR, Tivo and DirecTV DVR but found theirs to be extremely confusing. I was hoping things had changed since then.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> The VIP 622 receivers I had with E* were far superior to the HR23-700 that I now have.


Never used a VIP, but the HR23 may be the slowest HR2x DirecTV offers.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It's great that the OP got shiny new HR24's, but many of us have to limp along with older boxes that are slow as molasses. My experience switching from DirecTV to Dish was much like jfnto's switch the other way. On the Dish side, my DVR was faster and more reliable, my bill was lower, my picture quality was vastly better on the 30 HD channels missing from D* and about the same on the rest, and I can watch my DVR on my iPhone from anywhere in the world, not just schedule recordings. I miss MRV, but for me the grass really is greener.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

No one provider will be the same for everyone, which is a good thing as we all have options and can choose what works best for our wants/needs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No one provider will be the same for everyone, which is a good thing as we all have options and can choose what works best for our wants/needs.


You'll note that nobody ever mentions Cablevision when they are criticizing D*. For a really terrible experience, a CV DVR really should be part of everyone's provider experience. I tried one earlier this year when D* and Yes were having a carrier pricing problem and I was afraid I'd miss Yankees games. What an absolutely horrible experience!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Never used a VIP, but the HR23 may be the slowest HR2x DirecTV offers.


And the most hyped HR before it was released. Sad to see a 700 fall to that level.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> And the most hyped HR before it was released. Sad to see a 700 fall to that level.
> 
> Rich


Never really cared that much about who makes these, as the model seems more of a defining factor, than whether this maker or that one did it.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome back! We're happy to have ya! The more DTV customers the merrier!!


----------



## PolishPoet (Dec 18, 2006)

jfntwo said:


> Been a lurker here for quite some time and finally created profile just so I could share my experience.
> 
> First subscribed to Directv back in 1999. First left for Comcast when I moved into my new home in 2005. That lasted 2 months. Went grovelling back and upgraded to all HD equipment. Upgraded equipment again in late 2007 and completed contract in late 2010. Called and asked to be upgraded to SWM with new equipment but was not being given any good deals. So I did some research and left for Dish. Read an equal amount of positive and negative feedback but figured it was worth a try. After all, not everyone loves Directv either.
> 
> ...


I agree 110%.

I'm coming back to D*.

After 14 years with D* I got an an arrogant CSR, I quit and went to E*. BIG mistake!

BIG mistake!

BIG mistake!

BIG mistake!

With E*:
Way too many video and audio dropouts.

4th receiver in the family room in a year.

DVR that drives me nuts - I missed D*'s DVR that would always stop a few seconds behind where you pressed play after FF or rewind. The other guys you have to play with to stop after a commercial.

Tired of the ads at the bottom of the screen when you select most premium channels.

Only with them 13 months, and it's going to cost me to come back, but I figure it's worth it. Even my wife is for the return.

The grass looked greener but in reality is an ugly brown.

Didn't get quite as good a deal as you but close. Can't wait til tomorrow.

Now I'm just going to have to put up with the BS from the other guys when I call to cancel.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess that it's all in the eye of the beholder. I much prefer Dish's DVRs to DIRECTV's.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

jfntwo said:


> Been a lurker here for quite some time and finally created profile just so I could share my experience.
> 
> First subscribed to Directv back in 1999. First left for Comcast when I moved into my new home in 2005. That lasted 2 months. Went grovelling back and upgraded to all HD equipment. Upgraded equipment again in late 2007 and completed contract in late 2010. Called and asked to be upgraded to SWM with new equipment but was not being given any good deals. So I did some research and left for Dish. Read an equal amount of positive and negative feedback but figured it was worth a try. After all, not everyone loves Directv either.
> 
> ...


u sound more like a troll bashing dish 
theres no way directv's SD picture is better than dish's


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

scorpion43 said:


> u sound more like a troll bashing dish
> theres no way directv's SD picture is better than dish's


Amen brother!! I just came from Dish and for a day or two had both hooked to one of my TVs. The HD from D* is much better on the sports packages, but on non-sports hd channels, just a bit different and not necessarily better or not by much.

But in SD, E*'s is certainly better. Watcheable and nearly DVD quality.

As to the OP's and other complaints about E*, I sometimes wonder why they feel they have to slam one service to justify their switching to or back. It isn't necessary and really look phony most of the time.

I had E, the D, then E, now D again. Got E when they were really the only HD in town, then went to D when they did their 'up to' HD channel adds and kept them 2 years while I watched my HR21 drag around the menuing and remote response and get slower with each and every upgrade, so I switched. Wasn't mad at D*, prices were OK, pic was fine, selection was fine, just damned slow remote response that I decided I didn't need to put up with.

Went to E* and since then got plenty of HD channels, excellent equipment and great video/audio. But my son talked me into switching back to D* because of the NFL ST. So I did. Got HR24s 'cause I refused to have anything else, found them to be fine units, good to great HD picture, audio is fine.

But each service provides all of that with some differences. I don't find the differences to be all that big a deal, and I like parts of both services.

So instead of coming and trashing the service you are leaving, why not just tell the most likely story. The service you are leaving:

1. Doesn't fit your viewing choices any more
2. You want something the other service has (i.e.; mrv, nfl, etc)
3. You can save a few bucks


----------



## jfntwo (Aug 20, 2011)

I find it hilarious that my first ever post on a DIRECTV forum has been responded to with such acidic comments from obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customers. My post was an organized, well thought out account of my experience with Dish and my move back to Directv. I did not include any of the dicier aspects of being a dish customer like a $5 package increase 20 days after I signed up, having to reset both of my VIP 612's almost every other day, having to reset the switch setting in system setup, having to call customer service constantly regarding billing mistakes, coming home to my DVR's recording a channel for 8 hours straight, and finally that Dish's answer to all of my problems was free PPV which I had so many of 6 expired. Not to mention a wife that even had no problem with Comcast telling me almost daily that we made a terrible decision changing over. I left those things out and focused on the aspects that I feel were an upgrade coming back to Directv. I was not bashing Dish but since you are going to say I am I will lay it all out there now. Oh did I mention the dish itself was not secured to the house properly and shook in a stiff wind. Had to fix that myself. I did not list those things because I know they are not the norm but will post all of that info on HiDef Forums, AVS Forums, and any other forum interested in entertainment provider feedback. 

So scorpion43 and lparsons21, your unfounded and ridiculous comments have made me a Dish trasher. I guess I will start posting my true to life and well documented Dish experience in the Dish side of the forums. That way I can hopefully reach and influence more potential Dish customers.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

You had a bad installation and perhaps defective 612s.

My Dish PVRs work perfectly. My HR24 does not (slow). PQ is pretty close on HD but DIRECTV SD is garbage.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jfntwo said:


> I find it...


If ones says something nice about DirecTV, they get called Fanbois and the other side are called trolls.
It's too bad, but fairly common on the internet.

I hope you rise above this as "most of us" here strive to have this forum be better.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peano said:


> You had a bad installation and perhaps defective 612s.
> 
> My Dish PVRs work perfectly. My HR24 does not (slow). PQ is pretty close on HD but DIRECTV SD is garbage.


We each seem to like what we have, so I don't bash dish.

"My SD" is good from DirecTV, to the point that I zoom the 16:9 SD to fill my 46" Sony screen. I use the Sony to do the scaling, so I'm also sure if it wasn't being used, I wouldn't be using "zoom".

Not sure I have had any piece of electronics work "perfectly" since digital became the norm, though my HR24 works quite well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

VOS, note that I didn't say that D*'s SD was horrible, it isn't and I do watch it for shows that are not available any other way. But it isn't as good as E*'s.

As for liking one or the other, I like both for different reasons.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jfntwo said:


> I find it hilarious that my first ever post on a DIRECTV forum has been responded to with such acidic comments from obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customers. My post was an organized, well thought out account of my experience with Dish and my move back to Directv. I did not include any of the dicier aspects of being a dish customer like a $5 package increase 20 days after I signed up, having to reset both of my VIP 612's almost every other day, having to reset the switch setting in system setup, having to call customer service constantly regarding billing mistakes, coming home to my DVR's recording a channel for 8 hours straight, and finally that Dish's answer to all of my problems was free PPV which I had so many of 6 expired. Not to mention a wife that even had no problem with Comcast telling me almost daily that we made a terrible decision changing over. I left those things out and focused on the aspects that I feel were an upgrade coming back to Directv. I was not bashing Dish but since you are going to say I am I will lay it all out there now. Oh did I mention the dish itself was not secured to the house properly and shook in a stiff wind. Had to fix that myself. I did not list those things because I know they are not the norm but will post all of that info on HiDef Forums, AVS Forums, and any other forum interested in entertainment provider feedback.
> 
> So scorpion43 and lparsons21, your unfounded and ridiculous comments have made me a Dish trasher. I guess I will start posting my true to life and well documented Dish experience in the Dish side of the forums. That way I can hopefully reach and influence more potential Dish customers.


I thought your OP was very well thought out. I've never tried Dish, can't agree or disagree with you, but I've enjoyed the thread so far. There are probably people out there that would disagree with my opinion of Cablevision's TV service too. Can't understand how or why, but I'm sure plenty of good folks would defend CV and their hideous DVRs....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> VOS, note that I didn't say that D*'s SD was horrible, it isn't and I do watch it for shows that are not available any other way. But it isn't as good as E*'s.
> 
> As for liking one or the other, I like both for different reasons.


I think D*'s BBCA SD PQ is horrible. I've begun to watch BBCA content on NetFlix and the PQ is really good. The only other show we watch in SD is _Mad Men_ and I find the SD PQ on that channel to be acceptable.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I think D*'s BBCA SD PQ is horrible. I've begun to watch BBCA content on NetFlix and the PQ is really good. The only other show we watch in SD is _Mad Men_ and I find the SD PQ on that channel to be acceptable.
> 
> Rich


That's the unfortunate part. The SD overall with D* is a bit less desirable than is E*'s, but it also varies a fair amount by channel. As you've noted, BBCA's isn't very good while AMC's is a fair bit better.

I've been able to twiddle some settings on my plasma which makes both of them watcheable. Fortunately for me, the only show I really like that is on BBCA right now is Doctor Who.

And yes, Netflix is much better. I don't have that anymore as what is available for streaming just isn't good enough overall and at the moment I have Premier on D* with HD Extra pack, so there isn't much I'm not able to get via D*.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

My in-laws have Dish, primarily for the Chinese programming. If you want a specific type of international programming, Dish is your only bet.

BUT...

They are on thier FIFTH 622 DVR since 2008, 2nd or 3rd switch and possibly their third dish. Hanestly, they've had so much equipment swapped out, I've lost track. :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> That's the unfortunate part. The SD overall with D* is a bit less desirable than is E*'s, but it also varies a fair amount by channel. As you've noted, BBCA's isn't very good while AMC's is a fair bit better.
> 
> I've been able to twiddle some settings on my plasma which makes both of them watcheable. Fortunately for me, the only show I really like that is on BBCA right now is Doctor Who.
> 
> And yes, Netflix is much better. I don't have that anymore as what is available for streaming just isn't good enough overall and at the moment I have Premier on D* with HD Extra pack, so there isn't much I'm not able to get via D*.


I've got that same package and I've fiddled with my plasma and the PQ on BBCA is still horrible. NetFlix, on the other hand, when using the Sammy 5500 for upscaling streaming content, produces a very good PQ. We just started watching _Torchwood_ from the beginning and the PQ on that show is outstanding. Unwatchable, as far as I'm concerned, on D*'s BBCA.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> My in-laws have Dish, primarily for the Chinese programming. If you want a specific type of international programming, Dish is your only bet.


Doesn't D* have international programming? Our neighbors across the street have a large D* dish so that they can get Indian programming. Tempts me, I do like "Bollywood" films...:lol:

Rich


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> My in-laws have Dish, primarily for the Chinese programming. If you want a specific type of international programming, Dish is your only bet.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> They are on thier FIFTH 622 DVR since 2008, 2nd or 3rd switch and possibly their third dish. Hanestly, they've had so much equipment swapped out, I've lost track. :grin:


If the number of your in-laws equipment failures is accurate, a tech really needs to take a closer look at their install from end to end. That number of equip. failures is neither typical or acceptable and reeks of the "When in Doubt, Swap it Out" philosphy.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> That's the unfortunate part. The SD overall with D* is a bit less desirable than is E*'s, but it also varies a fair amount by channel. As you've noted, BBCA's isn't very good while AMC's is a fair bit better.


That is also true of Fios with those channels in SD. Fios SD is better than DirecTV's but they often track channel to channel, so it is most likely how they receive it rather than what they do to it after they get it.

Since my new AVR, I have seen better SD (my old one must have done some conditioning even though it was supposed to pass through SD) and better color on HD so it has become watchable for a lot of stuff again.

However, I do get Doctor Who from Amazon in HD (I have many credits for dropped streaming that somehow Amazon has detected so I have not paid for any episodes this season yet).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem with Netflix streaming IMO, is that some is available that way and some isn't, which makes the cost of Netflix a bit high if you want to watch those things not streamed. Like Walking Dead and others from AMC.

I know you can buy the individual episodes and seasons from various places, but then the cost comes into play again. I liked Apple's rental idea for TV Shows, but that didn't include many networks, and now Apple has dropped the $0.99 rental deal altogether claiming little desire from users and providers for that model.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jfntwo said:


> So scorpion43 and lparsons21, your unfounded and ridiculous comments have made me a Dish trasher.


I find it absolutely hilarious that you're calling out lparsons21 for being a Dish fanboy when he's a DirecTV subscriber who has had extensive experience with both companies. :lol:

I'm guessing you didn't even bother reading past the first sentence in his post.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

peano said:


> You had a bad installation and perhaps defective 612s.
> 
> My Dish PVRs work perfectly. My HR24 does not (slow). PQ is pretty close on HD but DIRECTV SD is garbage.


My daughter has Dish in Florida; I've got DirecTV in California. HD and SD quality look about the same to me in both locations.

Dish has better music channels and they are not tiered by package. That's a minor annoyance and not enough of a reason to switch.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Dish has better music channels


They're still SiriusXM, aren't they? That would explain why they're better.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> They're still SiriusXM, aren't they? That would explain why they're better.


Yep, Dish still has SiriusXM.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious that you're calling out lparsons21 for being a Dish fanboy when he's a DirecTV subscriber who has had extensive experience with both companies. :lol:
> 
> I'm guessing you didn't even bother reading past the first sentence in his post.


I've been called a fanboy of both services at one time or another. Doesn't bother me a bit because I am a fan of both services, each with their own strengths and weaknesses.

For instance, MRV for me really just cures the inability of any HR to record more than 2 events at once and that goes clear back to the 4 tuner HR20's and includes today's models with the AM21. Never understood why D* put that limit in the design. Well, that is until I had an HR21! That poor little HR barely ran the 2 tuners it had! 

The HR24s are a big improvement in performance and had they not come out, I wouldn't have changed back to D* at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> For instance, MRV for me really just cures the inability of any HR to record more than 2 events at once and that goes clear back to the 4 tuner HR20's and includes today's models with the AM21. Never understood why D* put that limit in the design.


MRV does offer a few more options, but if that's all you need...

The tuner limit was due to a chip that could only handle 2 HD and 1 SD stream, so having "3 sometimes" was limited to 2 all the time. For another $6/month, I get to record 4 :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The tuner limit was due to a chip that could only handle 2 HD and 1 SD stream, so having "3 sometimes" was limited to 2 all the time.


I think you're getting confused with PIP.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> MRV does offer a few more options, but if that's all you need...
> 
> The tuner limit was due to a chip that could only handle 2 HD and 1 SD stream, so having "3 sometimes" was limited to 2 all the time. For another $6/month, I get to record 4 :lol:


Well, sure MRV does offer a few more options. Unfortunately a shared or even remotely viewable, todo list isn't one of them... 

And yep, it was a design deficiency imo. If the chip wasn't good enough, it didn't belong in there. There are other satellite HDDVRs that never had that limit, just sayin...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious that you're calling out lparsons21 for being a Dish fanboy


I find it hilarious that your suggesting he do a better job of reading the posts, while at the same time accusing him of something he never said. Can you point out where he called lparsons a Dish fanboy? Doctor, heal thyself.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I find it hilarious that your suggesting he do a better job of reading the posts, while at the same time accusing him of something he never said. Can you point out where he called lparsons a Dish fanboy? Doctor, heal thyself.





jfntwo said:


> I find it hilarious that my first ever post on a DIRECTV forum has been responded to with such acidic comments from obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customers.


If you want to be pedantic, he never used the word "fanboy." But he referred to him as an "obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customer" and derided his "unfounded and ridiculous comments."

Excuse me for boiling those comments down to what they are.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> If you want to be pedantic, he never used the word "fanboy." But he referred to him as an "obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customer" and derided his "unfounded and ridiculous comments."
> 
> Excuse me for boiling those comments down to what they are.


I read his whole post and I also concluded that he was a happy Dish customer, and that the only reason he's not with Dish currently is because his son made him switch to get NFLST.

Did you somehow glean from his post that he was unhappy with Dish??


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I read his whole post and I also concluded that he *was* a happy Dish customer


Key word: was.


spartanstew said:


> Did you somehow glean from his post that he was unhappy with Dish??


Where in my post did I suggest he was unhappy with Dish? I said he is currently a DirecTV customer, and that he has extensive experience with both companies. So therefore:

1. He isn't an "obviously happy to be with Dish Dish customer" because he's not even a Dish customer to begin with
2. His comments were not "unfounded and ridiculous" because he has enough experience to make the comments that he did

I'm not seeing any errors in anything I said.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We'll just have to agree to disagree. You said he called him a fanboy. The fact is, he did not. The first person to bring up the term and attempt to stir the pot, was you.

The worst thing he did was claim he was "obviously happy to be with dish dish customer". While he might not currently be with Dish, that's splitting hairs. While he was with Dish, he was obviously happy to be with them - which was his point.

Are you 100% sure there's no errors in what you said, or only 90% sure?


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. You said he called him a fanboy. The fact is, he did not. The first person to bring up the term and attempt to stir the pot, was you.
> 
> The worst thing he did was claim he was "obviously happy to be with dish dish customer". While he might not currently be with Dish, that's splitting hairs. While he was with Dish, he was obviously happy to be with them - which was his point.


+1.
I was giggling reading the miscommunication. I say we all get along and watch some TV! (from our respective services)


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Doesn't D* have international programming? Our neighbors across the street have a large D* dish so that they can get Indian programming. Tempts me, I do like "Bollywood" films...:lol:
> 
> Rich


They do. Just not as many channels as Dish though, especially for Chinese programming.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. You said he called him a fanboy. The fact is, he did not.


The fact is we obviously have different definitions of the term fanboy. I think that fanboys are happy customers of a certain company who make unfounded and ridiculous comments about said company, and you think they're something else. Not quite sure what a fanboy is to you, but we can agree to disagree even though the fact is you're wrong.


spartanstew said:


> While he might not currently be with Dish, that's splitting hairs. While he was with Dish, he was obviously happy to be with them - which was his point.


I'm glad you can find the hidden meaning in the two posts by an obviously disgruntled ex-Dish customer. He clearly was just being nice, and "unfounded and ridiclous" is just his way of saying "I politely disagree with your opinion."


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

VDP07 said:


> If the number of your in-laws equipment failures is accurate, a tech really needs to take a closer look at their install from end to end. That number of equip. failures is neither typical or acceptable and reeks of the "When in Doubt, Swap it Out" philosphy.


The last time they had a problem (1 month ago), a tech did just that. Their DVR would freeze up. E* support insisted it was NOT a DVR issue, but an alignement issue. Checked everything & even realigned the dish.

The same tech actually came out twice and after the 2nd time he told my inlawas that he would order a new DVR. I didn't know E* techs could order replacement DVR's. The replacement DVR never came & E* had no record of it being ordered.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I read his whole post and I also concluded that he was a happy Dish customer, and that the only reason he's not with Dish currently is because his son made him switch to get NFLST.
> 
> Did you somehow glean from his post that he was unhappy with Dish??


I wasn't unhappy with Dish and I did switch because my son wanted NFL ST and ASKED me to switch. He didn't make me do anything. If he hadn't I most likely wouldn't have switched.

That said, I'm happy with Direct right now.

So I guess I must be a dual-fanboi huh??? :lol:

And the whole point of my original response was that all too often it appears we must slam the one we are leaving when they really weren't terrible they just weren't good enough, or didn't have the right programming, or you can save a buck by switching

In the OP's case, I didn't give him enough credit for his reasoning and for that I'm sorry. He appears to have had a bad install and plenty of bad luck after that might tend to make him a bit perturbed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> +1.
> I was giggling reading the miscommunication. I say we all get along and watch some TV! (from our respective services)


No matter how hard some try, these threads always seem to get a few peeing on each other.
Time to find my rubber boots. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> And the whole point of my original response was that all too often it appears we must slam the one we are leaving when they really weren't terrible they just weren't good enough, or didn't have the right programming, or you can save a buck by switching


We tend to interpret attacks (perceived or actual) on the companies we choose as attacks on ourselves. And so we have the need to show everyone why we made the right choice in choosing company X over company Y.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> We tend to interpret attacks (perceived or actual) on the companies we choose as attacks on ourselves. And so we have the need to show everyone why we made the right choice in choosing company X over company Y.


Jeremy - I'm still waiting for your "DirecTV sucks, UVerse is the best ever" topic about your switch.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> No matter how hard some try, these threads always seem to get a few peeing on each other.
> Time to find my rubber boots. :lol:


:lol: I'mjust here to observe, laugh a little, and try to help with basic issues...Plus learn alot! ya'll teach me I need to smack some people in my department for the things they say to customers :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Jeremy - I'm still waiting for your "DirecTV sucks, UVerse is the best ever" topic about your switch.


Haha, I don't agree with either of those views, so you're going to be waiting quite a while. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The problem with Netflix streaming IMO, is that some is available that way and some isn't, which makes the cost of Netflix a bit high if you want to watch those things not streamed. Like Walking Dead and others from AMC.
> 
> I know you can buy the individual episodes and seasons from various places, but then the cost comes into play again. I liked Apple's rental idea for TV Shows, but that didn't include many networks, and now Apple has dropped the $0.99 rental deal altogether claiming little desire from users and providers for that model.


I've got the five disc plan and I get everything I want. Streaming is easier, but the sound is better on the discs. In fact, I rarely watch D* content if I'm by myself.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> They do. Just not as many channels as Dish though, especially for Chinese programming.


Thanx, had me confused, as usual....:lol:

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> We tend to interpret attacks (perceived or actual) on the companies we choose as attacks on ourselves.


Which was exactly the point the OP was making when you jumped on him and put words in his mouth. It took you much longer than it should have, but I'm glad you finally understand.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Which was exactly the point the OP was making when you jumped on him and put words in his mouth.


Really? Where did the OP even attempt to make that point? He was the one who jumped on the two people who posted positive things about Dish:


jfntwo said:


> So scorpion43 and lparsons21, your unfounded and ridiculous comments have made me a Dish trasher.


You keep conveniently ignoring this quote, probably because it blows your whole point out of the water.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Which was exactly the point the OP was making when you jumped on him and put words in his mouth. It took you much longer than it should have, but I'm glad you finally understand.





Jeremy W said:


> Really? Where did the OP even attempt to make that point? He was the one who jumped on the two people who posted positive things about Dish:
> 
> You keep conveniently ignoring this quote, probably because it blows your whole point out of the water.


Would you two take this to PM, please?
I tend to doubt anyone else here cares [anymore].


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, Jeremy. Right when I was staring to be proud of you. Let me recap:

1. The OP came in and gave a well though out post on why he things D* is better than Dish and decided to come back to D*
2. A couple of posters (who happen to be either current or previous Dish customers and think Dish does a great job) stated that he must be a troll.
3. The OP pointed out that his well thought out post (which didn't include some of the dicier aspects of his move to Dish, but only things he felt were directly related) was met with acidic comments (you'll agree, won't you Jeremy, that calling someone a troll is an acidic comment?). Here's the big point Jeremy, pay attention: *That's because those two interpreted a potential attach on Dish (a company they like) as an attack on themselves, and lashed out at the OP with name calling*.
4. You (Jeremy) came in and continued with the labeling (first brought into play by the posters in point #2) of the OP, clearly not understanding his point.
5. You finally got his point.
6. you didn't understand his point at all, but merely made a lucky post.
7. I recapped and described the point further to you.
8. You finally understand???


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Would you two take this to PM, please?
> I tend to doubt anyone else here cares [anymore].


+1.
I need to quit copying your quotes, I might get misquoted and get named a VOS "troller" :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No VOS, I won't. 

Too many people hop into threads and start labeling people as TROLLS and FANBOYS, clearly in derogatory ways, and nothing is ever done about it.

The OP came into the Directv Forums and did a well thought out job of explaining his circumstances and was met with attacks from 3 different people - Two of which don't even have Directv.

It's uncalled for.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Being one of the three, I think you might want to go and re-read what I posted. I didn't call anyone names nor did I think I was attacking the OP.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Being one of the three, I think you might want to go and re-read what I posted. I didn't call anyone names nor did I think I was attacking the OP.


I agree, and that's the reason I singled you out in my first post in this thread. You were attacked for absolutely no reason. But defending someone who isn't speaking 100% in favor of The Chosen Company isn't welcome by some posters here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Being one of the three, I think you might want to go and re-read what I posted. I didn't call anyone names nor did I think I was attacking the OP.


Just let me go off topic here for a second. Isn't that Sony AV receiver sweet? Did you put banana plugs on your speaker wires going into it? Makes a big difference.

Now back to the bickering.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I have a Yamaha receiver, and I never have gotten around to putting banana plugs on the wires. 

As far as this thread and its persistent tendencies to wander into attacking each other... let's not do that, ok?


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally I have a Yamaha receiver, and I never have gotten around to putting banana plugs on the wires.
> 
> As far as this thread and its persistent tendencies to wander into attacking each other... let's not do that, ok?


yes sir boss man sir!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> +1.
> I need to quit copying your quotes, I might get misquoted and get named a VOS "troller" :lol:


!rolling


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Just let me go off topic here for a second. Isn't that Sony AV receiver sweet? Did you put banana plugs on your speaker wires going into it? Makes a big difference.
> 
> Now back to the bickering.
> 
> Rich


No, just wire to post setup. Never even considered fiddling around with banana plugs.

But yes, it is sweet. Great sound and it gets along with my Panasonic plasma fine too. Most of the time if I'm using it, I'm watching my D* setup. So the TV/sat power switch turns on the TV and the sat receiver, and the Sony AVR sees the activity and switches on automatically. And of course, when I'm finished it all switches off too.


----------



## jfntwo (Aug 20, 2011)

Had I known posting my experience leaving D*, trying E*, and coming back to D* would have created so much controversy, I never would have posted it.

In terms of the drama, scorpion43 referring to me as a troll is certainly "acidic" I think everyone would agree and therefore


lparsons21 said:


> Amen brother!!


 to scorpion43's post could certainly be construed as equally acidic. Not to mention closing his post with


lparsons21 said:


> So instead of coming and trashing the service you are leaving, why not just tell the most likely story. The service you are leaving:
> 
> 1. Doesn't fit your viewing choices any more
> 2. You want something the other service has (i.e.; mrv, nfl, etc)
> 3. You can save a few bucks


 which is strange because I did not trash E* and 1, 2, or 3 were not my reason for leaving. I was simply mentioning what I perceived as benefits gained from returning to D*. Now having read a few more of lparsons21's post I clearly see he is a reasonable individual and respect other comments he made on this post.

And as to receiver use in my setup (one of the several tangents), Onkyo 709 running a 7.2 setup (yes 2 subs), banana plugs or spades on all speaker channels, and SD from both D* and E* look better when up-converted (by the 709) on my Panny THX plamsa.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jfntwo said:


> Had I known posting my experience leaving D*, trying E*, and coming back to D* would have created so much controversy, I never would have posted it.


As this is your 3rd post, let me at least send you a :welcome_sto the forum, and say [again] not all of us here support this much "drama/controversy".


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jfntwo said:


> In terms of the drama, scorpion43 referring to me as a troll is certainly "acidic" I think everyone would agree and therefore to scorpion43's post could certainly be construed as equally acidic. Not to mention closing his post with which is strange because I did not trash E* and 1, 2, or 3 were not my reason for leaving. I was simply mentioning what I perceived as benefits gained from returning to D*. Now having read a few more of lparsons21's post I clearly see he is a reasonable individual and respect other comments he made on this post.
> 
> And as to receiver use in my setup (one of the several tangents), Onkyo 709 running a 7.2 setup (yes 2 subs), banana plugs or spades on all speaker channels, and SD from both D* and E* look better when up-converted (by the 709) on my Panny THX plamsa.


Sometimes I shoot from the hip and things don't appear as I meant them. I actually was trying to be more broad in my comments than specifically to you. Seems I missed the mark. That'll happen sometimes when the fingers are faster than the brain!! 

I have my HR24 set to Native On and all resolutions selected and let the Panny do the conversion to 1080p. I experimented for an hour or so when I first got set up to see what offered me the best in video. And this was it. It really helps on the weak SD much more than it seems to on the HD.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Being one of the three, I think you might want to go and re-read what I posted. I didn't call anyone names nor did I think I was attacking the OP.


Whatever you say.



scorpion43 said:


> u sound more like a troll bashing dish





lparsons21 said:


> Amen brother!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I have my HR24 set to Native On and all resolutions selected and let the Panny do the conversion to 1080p. I experimented for an hour or so when I first got set up to see what offered me the best in video. And this was it. It really helps on the weak SD much more than it seems to on the HD.


I think you'll find that the Sony receiver is upscaling much better than the Panny plasma. I've got nothing against Panny plasmas, I've got seven of them and all have great pictures, but the PQ on my 50" 1080p and my 42" 1080p Pannys got a whole lot better as soon as I put the Sony upscaling receivers on them. Very noticeably better.

Rich


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Whatever you say.


I'm pretty sure lparsons21's "Amen Brother" and the rest of that particular post was in response to the SD picture quality statement, not the troll statement. At least thats how I read it. I'd be hard pressed to find another member on this forum more resonable or non-combative than him when it comes to D* vs E* threads..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> I'm pretty sure lparsons21's "Amen Brother" and the rest of that particular post was in referance to the SD picture quality statement, not the troll statement.


Enough, spartanstew is the sole decider on the intentions of other posters.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> I'm pretty sure lparsons21's "Amen Brother" and the rest of that particular post was in response to the SD picture quality statement, not the troll statement. At least thats how I read it. I'd be hard pressed to find another member on this forum more resonable or non-combative than him when it comes to D* vs E* threads..


You may be right, but usually people remove the parts of a quote that they don't agree with when stating "I agree" (or similar).



Jeremy W said:


> Enough, spartanstew is the sole decider on the intentions of other posters.


I call em as I see em. Nobody here is a mind reader (to my knowledge), so we can only go by what is actually written.

I'm not sure why it's so hard for you to understand Jeremy, that if someone quotes someone and says "I agree" that they're agreeing to what was quoted. This isn't as complicated as you continue to make it. It's basic usage of the English language.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'm not sure why it's so hard for you to understand Jeremy, that if someone quotes someone and says "I agree" that they're agreeing to what was quoted.


It wouldn't be the first time someone quoted an entire post when they were only responding to one part of it. The tone of the post overall didn't seem to me like he was berating the OP, so I chose to assume that he wasn't.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

And as I said to VDP, you may be right, but I try not to assume what people mean or decipher intentions (as you claimed a couple of posts ago), but instead choose to read what is actually written.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

jfntwo said:


> Been a lurker here for quite some time and finally created profile just so I could share my experience.
> 
> First subscribed to Directv back in 1999. First left for Comcast when I moved into my new home in 2005. That lasted 2 months. Went grovelling back and upgraded to all HD equipment. Upgraded equipment again in late 2007 and completed contract in late 2010. Called and asked to be upgraded to SWM with new equipment but was not being given any good deals. So I did some research and left for Dish. Read an equal amount of positive and negative feedback but figured it was worth a try. After all, not everyone loves Directv either.
> 
> ...


you sure you don't mean H25? I have never heard of the HR25.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> you sure you don't mean H25? I have never heard of the HR25.


If there is an HR25, it has not been released.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought the OP stated his opinion very eloquently and I learned from it as I have Never had anything other than Directv.

It is always interesting to find out the Good and Bad or various other Providers in case I may ever leave Directv (which I can't imagine but you can Never rule out anything).

I don't think stating your Experience with any Provider is Bashing but just telling it like you preceive it, YMMV!!!

Welcome back!!!


----------



## jfntwo (Aug 20, 2011)

dorfd1 said:


> you sure you don't mean H25? I have never heard of the HR25.


Still not to straight on the equipment model numbers. The HR25 is whatever the newest HD standard unit is, H25??? I will be sure to get it right in future posts. Seeing as I started with RCA's, upgraded to Tivo DVR's, jumped into the first round of HD whatevers, second round of HD DVR's, and now the new stuff. It can be pretty confusing but since I still have most of the equipment (only returned 2 HD DVR's) I might document it all and post it. Still have a soft spot for the RCA's especially the one with a toslink connection.

Oh the simpler times, 36" Sony WEGA, Pioneer 5.1 receiver with DTS (new back then), some JBL speakers, Sony DVD, and my D* RCA. Titanic on HBO was awesome!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, the HR24 is the latest HDDVR and the H25 is the newest and smallest HD receiver.

As you work with MRV you start to see the things you wish it had. Like either a shared todo list or at least the ability to see them remotely if a unified one isn't doable. As I add more to my todo list, it really becomes obvious that is a big miss. Hopefully this newer, faster (uh, huh, where have I heard THAT before??) HD GUI will incorporate that.


----------

